# Anyone Tried the New iPhone SE?



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I've had the same iPhone 6s since April 2016. No issues with it but the battery is not as good as it used to be, obviously.

I purchased this phone outright for $200 when I worked for a mobile carrier. Those were simpler times and my bill was $30.:frown:

I don't need a flagship phone and I don't take too much pictures to need the best camera on a phone. If I need to take great pictures, I'd grab a DSLR.

The SE looks promising. $400 for same form factor of iPhone 8 but with latest chip and camera software is a decent deal.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I replaced my 5s with the SE three years ago and it performs flawlessly. I wanted a smaller phone and the SE suits my needs. It doesn’t have a lot of bells and whistles but I don’t need that. Works well for ridesharing. Try one out, it’s affordable at least.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> I don't need a flagship phone and I don't take too much pictures to need the best camera on a phone. If I need to take great pictures, I'd grab a DSLR.


Actually, the iPhone SE takes rather stunning looking pictures, it won't disappoint.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> I replaced my 5s with the SE three years ago and it performs flawlessly. I wanted a smaller phone and the SE suits my needs. It doesn't have a lot of bells and whistles but I don't need that. Works well for ridesharing. Try one out, it's affordable at least.





Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the iPhone SE takes rather stunning looking pictures, it won't disappoint.


I believe this is about the *new* 'SE'. I'm using the Gen 1 SE and yes its nice, has decent hardware and its small and discreet.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I have noticed that my iPhoneSE tends to 'overheat' and go into a quasi-power down mode occationally when running both Lyft and Uber apps simultaneously and charging in the vehicle. This is the first iPhone I've ever had that has had 'over-heat' issues. I've seen this on Android phones often. My guess is that Apple stuffed their latest and greatest processor into a smaller, retro-package. Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with the phone. The overheat thing has happened 3 times on hot days in my car in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I have noticed that my iPhoneSE tends to 'overheat' and go into a quasi-power down mode


Thanks for the feedback!

Is this the SE that was released a few years ago (size of the 5s) or the latest model (size of 8)?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Is this the SE that was released a few years ago (size of the 5s) or the latest model (size of 8)?


This is the one released a couple months ago.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is the one released a couple months ago.


Wow, I would hope the new SE wouldn't have to run too hard to run the Uber and Lyft apps. My old iPhone 5s would overheat just running Uber so I'd keep it in a vent mount with the fan going.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

iPhone is overpriced outdated tech. Get you a real phone.... Like a OnePlus 7 Pro, or the new OnePlus 8 pro. Much better hardware and way better performance.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> iPhone is overpriced outdated tech. Get you a real phone.... Like a OnePlus 7 Pro, or the new OnePlus 8 pro. Much better hardware and way better performance.


No access to the iOS eco-system. That's a deal breaker for me. I do not require bleeding-edge tech. I desire tech that does what I want it to do with maximum stability and up-time. In my experience with various mobile phone companies, Apple wins that requirement hands down. The new (relatively cheap) iPhoneSE is the first Apple phone that has had any kind of instability issues.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> No access to the iOS eco-system. That's a deal breaker for me. I do not require bleeding-edge tech. I desire tech that does what I want it to do with maximum stability and up-time. In my experience with various mobile phone companies, Apple wins that requirement hands down. The new (relatively cheap) iPhoneSE is the first Apple phone that has had any kind of instability issues.


Sigh....


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Get you a real phone....


I plan to, thanks!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I have noticed that my iPhoneSE tends to 'overheat' and go into a quasi-power down mode occationally when running both Lyft and Uber apps simultaneously and charging in the vehicle. This is the first iPhone I've ever had that has had 'over-heat' issues. I've seen this on Android phones often. My guess is that Apple stuffed their latest and greatest processor into a smaller, retro-package. Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with the phone. The overheat thing has happened 3 times on hot days in my car in the past 3 weeks.


Any phone will, by definition, overheat if if gets hot enough. IME my Android phones didn't shut down when overheated; they would just stop charging and would run slower. The solution was to put the phone in a vent mount where the a/c would keep it cool.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Yea, but software and processor threading and whatnot can manage how the phone works and how it can still do the job at preventing overheating.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I've had the same iPhone 6s since April 2016. No issues with it but the battery is not as good as it used to be, obviously.
> 
> I purchased this phone outright for $200 when I worked for a mobile carrier. Those were simpler times and my bill was $30.:frown:
> 
> ...


Ive had an 8plus for years now. Got a second phone a few months back, the SE 2020. Only real differences are the size and the SE runs a bit faster.

Same Same otherwise.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I literally went from a 6S to an SE. It’s an absolutely solid phone.

It’ll be worth the upgrade if you choose.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Winters said:


> The iPhone SE is a near-perfect computer with a Retina display, 12-megapixel camera, fingerprint scanner, and a new wireless charging standard


I've been doing UBER/LYFT/FaceDrive with it for over a year now. It does overheat in the summertime, when running all three apps, unless cold air is blowing on it from the vents.
Otherwise, it totally does the job.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m still using my first generation SE. It’s a workhorse. My daughter has the new SE, there’s an issue with the camera lense not focusing properly but otherwise no issues with it.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> I’m still using my first generation SE. It’s a workhorse. My daughter has the new SE, there’s an issue with the camera lense not focusing properly but otherwise no issues with it.


Anyone who can make tech last has my respect. I'm still using my Late2008 Macbook Pro, and it still works lovely for everything except editing 4K video or gaming.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Anyone who can make tech last has my respect. I'm still using my Late2008 Macbook Pro, and it still works lovely for everything except editing 4K video or gaming.


I’m still using a 2009 MacBook. I bought it from a coworker, belonged to his daughter in college. I use it for surfing the net, works fine for that.


----------

